# Rb30 engine block



## madmannievo6 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi anyone know we're I can get my hands on rb30 block

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty30 (Aug 25, 2018)

I've got a few (10+) all series 2 motors, good condition with the oil bung and with cranks. In Australia but can ship no worries. Send me a pm if you're interested


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

madmannievo6 said:


> Hi anyone know we're I can get my hands on rb30 block
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk




Hi


I have a RIPS 3.2 billet motor!!!! 

Regards MGT


----------



## madmannievo6 (Jul 15, 2017)

How much would this kind build cost me thanks


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------

